# Teaser trailer of my first feature film.



## playstopause (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know how many of you know this, but i'm a film director.
I've directed many, many music videos and also ads and short films.

I've worked my ass off the last year to release my first documentary feature film called _Jonas : the quest._

It relates the struggle / quest of an french independant record label (based in Montreal) to get a major worldwide record deal to their only english act : a young rock singer called Jonas.
It's a very "special" situation since he's an english act that's popular in a french province... Yet, the rest of Canada will not follow. It's been shot on location in Los Angeles, Toronto, Montreal, Halifax and Las vegas.

I never tought i'd be doing a documentary film one day (i'm a fiction guy and all of my films projects are going in that direction). It's an "order" (i did not write the script or had the original idea) but since it was music-related, i went for it. Also because the film will be disrtibuted by THE major film distributor in Canada (Alliance Atlantis Vivafilm) and that it will be playing in cinemas, So i thought : why not? I have other film projects coming... 

It's an independant / small scale + budget film, but i think it's goin' to be a good flick. The orginal version is in french with english subtitles. I've finished the 5.1 Dolby sound mix today... And i've work to finish the movie (last block) during the past 50 days (i'm really tired, mentally).

It has an unoffical premiere next week in Los Angeles at Musexpo and it will be released in Montreal in august  

Red carpet ---> Happy times 

http://www.jonasthequest.com/


----------



## leatherface2 (Apr 26, 2007)

cool.who are your fav directors


----------



## playstopause (Apr 26, 2007)

Top of my head, I'd go with :

- David Lynch
- Orson Welles
- Antonioni
- Kubrick
- Truffaut
- Jarmush

I'm a *hardcore* repertoire film buff  
I've got my bachelor in film studies.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks cool!


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 26, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Top of my head, I'd go with :
> 
> - David Lynch
> - Orson Welles
> ...



Great list there.. I became a Jarmusch fan while in a film history and criticism class my first semester in college when we watched _Night on Earth_. It made a good impression on me, to say the least.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 26, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Great list there.. I became a Jarmusch fan while in a film history and criticism class my first semester in college when we watched _Night on Earth_. It made a good impression on me, to say the least.



Night on earth = great film.
I LOVE "Deadman". I never get tired of watching it.
The soundtrack (Neil Young's guitar playing) is just amazing and totally matches what goes on screen.


----------



## leatherface2 (Apr 26, 2007)

cool.can any one recomend a cool movie how bout a top5 or ten i should absolute see?


----------



## Nik (Apr 26, 2007)

That looks pretty damn awesome man, good job!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 27, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 27, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> cool.can any one recomend a cool movie how bout a top5 or ten i should absolute see?



That's going to differ a lot from one person to another.
It's all about taste. Especially if you want a "cool" movies list.

Would you like a top 5 greatest film ever from a cinema history perspective?



Nik said:


> That looks pretty damn awesome man, good job!





distressed_romeo said:


> Great news!



Thanks guys


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool clip.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 28, 2007)

cool stuff PTP!!! My dad wrote a script a while ago (technically he's always adding to it) and had it reviewed by some company who wanted to produce a TV movie. They called him back saying "however well written the script is, its too intelectual for the average listener who watches tv"... I have no idea what it's about though


----------



## String Seraphim (Apr 28, 2007)

That looks really cool man, good luck with all those film endeavors. I'm a big fan of Jarmush and Kubrick as well. Love The Shining, Spartacus, Dead Man, Clockwork Orange, Ghost Dog, the list goes on.

I was also wondering if you are a fan of Kurosawa's movies.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 28, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> cool stuff PTP!!! My dad wrote a script a while ago (technically he's always adding to it) and had it reviewed by some company who wanted to produce a TV movie. They called him back saying "however well written the script is, its too intelectual for the average listener who watches tv"... I have no idea what it's about though



Thanks mate!

Man, it's a f*cking hard business.
It's a constant struggle to get your stuff produced. It has to be a true passion or otherwise, people don't go trough it. 
Also got to work constantly.
I've seen A LOT of people that just abandoned.
Best of luck to your dad's project!



String Seraphim said:


> That looks really cool man, good luck with all those film endeavors. I'm a big fan of Jarmush and Kubrick as well. Love The Shining, Spartacus, Dead Man, Clockwork Orange, Ghost Dog, the list goes on.
> 
> I was also wondering if you are a fan of Kurosawa's movies.



Thanks a lot too!
I'm more of a Wong Kar Wai fan... But without a doubt, Kurosawa was a pure genious. I like "Ran" a lot.

"Rashomon" and "Seven samourais" are masterpieces imo.

As far as Jarmush and Kubrick goes... The list could effectively go on and on!  Nice to see some people that appreciates cinema's true gems.


----------



## playstopause (May 2, 2007)

Wow, i don't know who of you guys e-repped me for the thread, but that's just 

An extra-large THANKS!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 2, 2007)

Nice! Very very cool  THis board really does have hidden talents!


----------



## 220BX (May 14, 2007)

awesome. i am aspiring to be a director myself. i hope you can help me out when in need.


----------



## playstopause (May 15, 2007)

Sure, why not?


----------

